# Beer Forum?



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I haven't been on here in a while. It's "busy time" in my job right now. I missed all of the recent events. Now can someone please tell me where that new beer forum is? :drunk: 

Has anyone tried the new Budweiser Chelada yet? It's kinda like a Bloody Mary, but made with beer. (seriously :thumbsup


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> It's kinda like a Bloody Mary, but made with beer. (seriously :thumbsup


blaaaaaaaah ! .... Can't we just leave beer alone? It never did anything to us. nd


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Captain Fred said:


> I haven't been on here in a while. It's "busy time" in my job right now. I missed all of the recent events. Now can someone please tell me where that new beer forum is? :drunk:
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Budweiser Chelada yet? It's kinda like a Bloody Mary, but made with beer. (seriously :thumbsup


I recently began a beer quest. I have tasted a lot of beers in the past few months and have to say I haven't found much better than Sam Adams. The Boston Lager is my Fav Sam Adams.

As far as a beer thread goes, I do not know of any for Hobby Talkers.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Slot Dawg said:


> I recently began a beer quest. I have tasted a lot of beers in the past few months and have to say I haven't found much better than Sam Adams. The Boston Lager is my Fav Sam Adams.
> 
> As far as a beer thread goes, I do not know of any for Hobby Talkers.


Sam Adams.........MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Greywater (Jan 2, 2007)

Sam Adams is good but nothing beats Warsteiner Dunkel.


----------



## VelocityArts (Jan 4, 2007)

Ice cold Corona. With a lime...


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Greywater said:


> Sam Adams is good but nothing beats Warsteiner Dunkel.


I had Warsteiner Dunkel for the first time at a local Beer fest about a week ago. It does have a nice taste and good mouth feel. Went down much smoother than I expected. I also tried their Regular, and the Oktoberfest.

Not really a big fan of Dark Beers but the Dunkel surprised me.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

When I use tgo drink any Beer that is ice cold on a Hot day  They only thing alcolhaulic that I drank that was simply terrible was some Plum Rum in Yougaslavia. Should have asked for Bacardi.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Killian's Red gets my vote. If you're ever in Colorado, take the Coor's tour and have a fresh Killian's. D-lish!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I like most beer*

but my favorite beers tend to be Amber Ales. My new favorite is Yuengling Black and Tan - (it's very good), another favorite is Christian Moerlien lager. I really prefer to try to and support microbreweries.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

A favorite beer? That's like asking which is your favorite child? Although Metzel Bros. Crystal Weis was pretty good. The fact that I was consuming it in Dinkelsbuhl Germany probably added to the experience!


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Meh...you guys are missing the point. Do you drink for the taste or do you drink for the effect? If for the effect, then NOTHING beats a Hoffenreffer's Private Stock, preferably in a 40 oz. bottle! Sure, it might taste like motor oil, but you will be too drunk to notice after the first 4 swallows, so who cares? Just hand over your keys, open one, and enjoy!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*All we are saying*

All we are saying...

Is give beer a chance!!! :lol: 

(Apologies to John Lennon fans...)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

VelocityArts said:


> Ice cold Corona. With a lime...


My style exactly, and not a recent convert. I drink few and savor each. 

No beer connoisseur am I - though the beer I want to drink again is Carib, as in my case it should be consumed while riding on the bow of a catamaran off the coast of Nevis, listening to Bob Marley..... (sigh).


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yep, I officially feel GAY now, I don't like beer and prefer Smirnoff peach tea, most flavors of Smirnoff ice, and Cap't-n-Coke. I think I had two beers in the last 15 years.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> Yep, I officially feel GAY now, I don't like beer and prefer Smirnoff peach tea, most flavors of Smirnoff ice, and Cap't-n-Coke. I think I had two beers in the last 15 years.


You feel gay, I like Mount Gay and Diet Coke.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

BlueDevilDonnie said:


> Meh...you guys are missing the point. Do you drink for the taste or do you drink for the effect? If for the effect, then NOTHING beats a Hoffenreffer's Private Stock, preferably in a 40 oz. bottle! Sure, it might taste like motor oil, but you will be too drunk to notice after the first 4 swallows, so who cares? Just hand over your keys, open one, and enjoy!


 
BDD, 
When I was stationed overseas in Thailand back in the 70's, they had a beer called Sing-Hai (pronounced Sing-HI). After you'd drink about half a bottle, that's about all you would do. Tasted awful until you finished the first bottle. Then it was pretty good, especially if it was ICE cold. Rumor was It was made with a % of formaldehyde.  rr


----------



## Rainman (Feb 9, 2007)

*Beer Forum*

Hey guys,

I belong to a beer forum called http://www.beerpal.com . Never again buy a new beer only to get home and find out is terrible.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

PBR

Bob...zilla


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Killians red for me but usually Smirnoff twisted. Your not alone sethndaddy.


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

VelocityArts said:


> Ice cold Corona. With a lime...


It is interesting that in the many years I worked in Mexico, I was never once served a Corona with a lime. It seems to be a USA marketing thing. Now every bottle of Tecate I was served came with a bowl of sliced limons (lime-sorta).
My favorite beer since those years has been Tecate. And in the summer, take a bottle of it and make a Michelada. http://www.idrink.com/drinks/Mexican_Michelada.htm
However, I must admit that I've written at least two songs in which Corona played a key part...and most photos of me on stage show a bottle of Corona in my microphone stand's "swirly-gig" bottle holder. Because most Ohio bars don't offer Tecate. Hell, in this PBR/Coors/BudLite drinking area I'm lucky to find even Corona in bars 
I did enjoy more than a few Aussie and New Zealand beers when I lived in those countries. And I do enjoy a large Sapporo when in a Japanese restaurant or Tsingtao in a Chinese restaurant. 
We also have a few micro breweries in town which offer a decent Wheat Ale, and one has a most excellent Pilsner. 
As for Coors? Yeah, a 16 oz can of it saved my life in the desert back in 1972, but that's probably the last time I drank any voluntarily. Most American popular beers taste the same to me...like fizzy watered-down soda. I can handle Miller MGD, but that's about it. And I honestly do not understand the attraction of Killians...but my son loves the stuff. 
Different streaks for different freaks. 
Jack


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Favorite Beer? AN OPEN ONE!

No drinking problem here, I pretty much got it figured out!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I live in Oregon, so the killer beer flows like wine. Try pretty much anything by Rogue. Dead Guy is easiest to find, similar to sam adams but even better. But their hazelnut brown ale is the best thing this side of Guiness. Tastes like hazlenuts and butter.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

weirdjack said:


> It is interesting that in the many years I worked in Mexico, I was never once served a Corona with a lime. It seems to be a USA marketing thing. Now every bottle of Tecate I was served came with a bowl of sliced limons (lime-sorta).
> My favorite beer since those years has been Tecate. And in the summer, take a bottle of it and make a Michelada. http://www.idrink.com/drinks/Mexican_Michelada.htm
> However, I must admit that I've written at least two songs in which Corona played a key part...and most photos of me on stage show a bottle of Corona in my microphone stand's "swirly-gig" bottle holder. Because most Ohio bars don't offer Tecate. Hell, in this PBR/Coors/BudLite drinking area I'm lucky to find even Corona in bars
> I did enjoy more than a few Aussie and New Zealand beers when I lived in those countries. And I do enjoy a large Sapporo when in a Japanese restaurant or Tsingtao in a Chinese restaurant.
> ...


May be hard to find in your area, but try either version of Dos XX or Negra Modelo. You wont want corona again.


----------

